# Sugar had babies last night



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sugar had babies last night. 15 HEALTHY PINKIES. Lots of squeaks and cuteness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I took in some rats for a friend in a domestic violence situation. Six two month old babies two adult females both pregnant and two adult males.
Sugar is a pew and the first of the two females to have her babies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Congrats! I'm glad they are healthy.  I hope my girl doesn't have that many so its easier to re-home everyone.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lets see some pictures!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lightning said:


> Congrats! I'm glad they are healthy.  I hope my girl doesn't have that many so its easier to re-home everyone.


Yea she had her 15 and all are super healthy and well fed so I don't see any of them dying. And I still have the other pregnant female. I have no idea how I'll rehome. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser (May 21, 2013)

That sounds like a jam. You have so many furbabies to look after. I hope you can find them good homes. It will take awhile, so patience is a must in this situation. Anyway, I am glad you took them in. I am sure they are very glad too. =)


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Your in WV?? If your on facebook join this group... https://www.facebook.com/groups/174606036020307/?fref=ts

They help with rehoming rats in WV, VA, DC, MD,


----------



## Kaiser (May 21, 2013)

Flora said:


> Your in WV?? If your on facebook join this group... https://www.facebook.com/groups/174606036020307/?fref=ts
> 
> They help with rehoming rats in WV, VA, DC, MD,


Is there a group like that for fl?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Kaiser, I didnt see one. Try this group though https://www.facebook.com/groups/351955091585361/ has a ton of people in it and the founder has a list of active rat breeders and rescues, they can help you out.


----------



## Kaiser (May 21, 2013)

Thank you so much! That is really helpful. =)


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 45578

View attachment 45586

View attachment 45594

View attachment 45602

View attachment 45610

View attachment 45618

View attachment 45626



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

There you go. Fifteen two day old babies. Sheer cuteness  
I now have 27 different aged rats living here two orphaned bottle feeding kittens a senior dog with asthma two pitbull puppies a four month old dog I dog sit during the week and my old man cat. Plus an epileptic one year a odd five year old and a non verbal hearing impaired two year old I'm crazy it's official lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OH MY GOSH SO MANY ANIMALS!!! I'm glad you're able to stay at home with them but I can't imagine how overwhelmed you are right now! I hope things calm down soon. Goodness.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> OH MY GOSH SO MANY ANIMALS!!! I'm glad you're able to stay at home with them but I can't imagine how overwhelmed you are right now! I hope things calm down soon. Goodness.


It's a mad house lol. Though my bottle fed kittens are going to their forever homes tomorrow and several of the older rats are leaving this week to make room for dots litter. It's hectic but its also what I'm used to. I can't say no to an animal in need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

